

Show HN: My first npm module – subdomain-based reverse proxy - ksmithbaylor
https://www.npmjs.com/package/subdomain-router

======
ksmithbaylor
This is the first module I've published to npm. It's pretty simple, but I
figured it might be useful to someone else. My main motivation is to get some
feedback on how I could improve the code, tests, documentation, etc. Please
let me know how I did!

